
Find Remote Job Today. Directory of Remote Contracts and Permanent Positions - digitaljetty
https://digitaljetty.com
======
throwaway77384
It would be good to be able to find positions that are less than 40h per week.
Feels as though all of the jobs are 40h per week. So that measure should
either be removed (and fixed at 40w) or be filterable.

